# Pangea feeding ledge?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Any idea of where I can grab one in the UK that actually has them in stock?

Now that my younger gecko has turned out to be a boy, and I have decided to keep him anyway I need to get him one <3 
Want to get his tank kitted out with a proper food holder and some nice mag naturals stuff <3

-Em


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Lizard Planet! : victory:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

All sold out  That was the only site I knew of.
Unfortunately when they still had them I hadn't decided to keep the gecko it's for.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> All sold out  That was the only site I knew of.
> Unfortunately when they still had them I hadn't decided to keep the gecko it's for.


Send them a quick email as to when they will get more stock : victory:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

September according to a post D: 

And I am impatient


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> September according to a post D:
> 
> And I am impatient


Hahahaha its the 28th of august :lol2:.... you could get it from pangea themselves but the time it takes to arrive from America and the shipping would make it a bit pointless :whistling2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah I thought about using pangea XD Then decided it would cost more for postage than buying it. And since they changed the recipe it's not like my guys will even eat their food >.< To make it worth while.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

The wait is killing us now!

Because the shipping agent missed the first boat we had an extra delay.

They should arrive in the UK in about a week now


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Sadness  Ah well. I'm sure I can wait another week -eyes up magnaturals-


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

These are now back in stock on our site.

We are receiving the shipment tomorrow so any orders today will be shipped Thursday PM or Friday AM.


----------

